# Manchester: shall we try again?



## chio (Feb 12, 2007)

After the last abortive Manchester meet, it's time for the Mancs to show those Southerners a thing or two about getting things organised. 

I've found what's quite probably the perfect venue - we need numbers, we need dates! (It'll probably be after Hebden, so there aren't loads of meets at once.) So... erm... as you were.

This is set to be the finest Manchester meet there's been for years, so don't be shy  

http://u75manchester.wordpress.com/mar2007/ at some point

A x


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd be up for a meet up at the end of Feb or beginning of March. Haven't posted here in a while due to hiking lots but would be keen to do something when I return from my travels.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd be up for it, but half of the buggers are pregnant now! 
I can't do Easter - would be better a bit later for me


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 14, 2007)

you lot organise something and I'll decide then


----------



## chio (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice one. We're probably looking at mid-March at the earliest now, because we're almost at the end of February


----------



## speedstar (Feb 23, 2007)

There should be a Mancheter forum. It's criminal there isn't!


----------



## chio (Feb 24, 2007)

This used to be the Northern forum till those Midlanders got in on it


----------



## chio (Feb 28, 2007)

Come on, Nottingham's way smaller than this place and they seem to do it every five minutes. Last call


----------



## Fledgling (Mar 1, 2007)

I think that you should be an organisation nazi and paste up a time, date and place, see if there's any takers then.


----------



## chriswill (Mar 1, 2007)

Once again i'll say i'm coming.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeh, well, I'd like to do this, but there's no takers

Is there a preferred date for anyone?

I'm knackered until May to be honest, got fuckloads on


----------



## crank_girl (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone's interested the glasto boarders are getting together for ticket day drinks @ Dukes 92 from 1.30 onwards. If anyone fancies celebrating ticket success do come along.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 29, 2007)

I won't be able to make that, but just to say I should be moved to Sheffield by the end of April, so up for Northern shenanigans from May onwards.


----------



## chio (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm not around for the time being -- will be back in town at some undetermined point in the future


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Apr 13, 2007)

bump?


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 1, 2007)

I'll subscibe to this thread in the hope something gets organised, shall we say sometime in the summer?


----------



## chio (May 2, 2007)

There's always Dpercussion, that's definitely happening again this year


----------



## veracity (May 3, 2007)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> I'll subscibe to this thread in the hope something gets organised, shall we say sometime in the summer?



Summer's here! Let's crack on!


----------



## chio (May 3, 2007)

Yeah, but who's organising? Not me, I'm too busy and I'm rubbish


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2007)

And I'm bloody sick of saying I'll come, and then fuck all happens!


Anyway, there's at least 2 very pregnant people who won't want to be getting slaughtered


----------



## chio (May 3, 2007)

Who's pregnant?


----------



## chio (May 3, 2007)

I've found out now -- congrats to both


----------



## veracity (May 4, 2007)

*checks* well it's definitely not me, phew!

Well I'm up for a meet, doesn't have to be a mad one!


----------



## chio (May 4, 2007)

I'd be up for something chilled


----------



## Jambooboo (May 4, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> There's always Dpercussion, that's definitely happening again this year



Eurocultured is also on again at the end of the month.


----------



## chio (May 4, 2007)

that looks class


----------



## sorearm (May 4, 2007)

*pops head in and waves*

helllooooo !!!!!


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 5, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> that looks class



Aye it does, should we consider this a possible maybe?  




*Marks Diary*


----------



## chio (May 5, 2007)

*checks diary*

The only night I'm not free at present is the 28th of June, when I'll be in L*nd*n.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> *pops head in and waves*
> 
> helllooooo !!!!!


Would you be up for it matey?  What with being with child n all?  Would be   to see you two again


----------



## sorearm (May 10, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Would you be up for it matey?  What with being with child n all?  Would be   to see you two again



dunno will have to consult with 'er indoors


----------



## AnMarie (May 11, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> dunno will have to consult with 'er indoors


No your not going out you've been a very naughty boy!


----------



## Kidda (May 11, 2007)

is anyone going to any of the queer up north stuff?


----------



## Fledgling (May 12, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> *checks diary*
> 
> The only night I'm not free at present is the 28th of June, when I'll be in L*nd*n.



Why oh why are you going down there? Terrible place IMO, it's nowhere near the north!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 12, 2007)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Why oh why are you going down there? Terrible place IMO, it's nowhere near the north!


Says the man who couldn't have gone further south if he tried!  

G'day mate, are you still in Aus, btw?


----------



## Fledgling (May 12, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Says the man who couldn't have gone further south if he tried!
> 
> G'day mate, are you still in Aus, btw?



Ahh, but it looked like Scotland! 

No, back here now, only just acclimatised. Cheers for the pm on jobs when I was there; ages ago now. I found something abuot a weeks after your pm and bummed across the country so all was fine.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 12, 2007)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Ahh, but it looked like Scotland!
> 
> No, back here now, only just acclimatised. Cheers for the pm on jobs when I was there; ages ago now. I found something abuot a weeks after your pm and bummed across the country so all was fine.


How was it then?  Lived up to expectations?  "fine" is a bit bland! 

What you doing back here then?  Got a job sorted yet?  Are you staying with your folks till you get sorted?


----------



## Fledgling (May 12, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> How was it then?  Lived up to expectations?  "fine" is a bit bland!
> 
> What you doing back here then?  Got a job sorted yet?  Are you staying with your folks till you get sorted?



 Easiest way to sum up the sheer simplicity of travelling around, also it's hard to sum up a year. I've had to do that with plenty of people woh ask "how was Australia?" expecting one sentence which can summarise a year. It's the easy wasy out. a more accurate response would be either "it was a year" or an extended discussion with observations on the ups and downs, and of course people don't often give a monkeys about the latter whilst the former sounds too smug and philosophical. 

It did not live up to expectations but it and I evolved and found many satisfactions. That's the closest short answer I can really put forward. 

I am back home for financial reasons and hope to go back to uni so am temp scum at present earning easy money. 

What about yourself?


----------



## jeff_leigh (May 12, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is anyone going to any of the queer up north stuff?



You mean the Carnival round Canal Street? Thats not till August I think, I'm going. If you know of any other Queer stuff please elaborate


----------



## tufty79 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.queerupnorth.com/index2.php

Events take place from 7-27 May. apparently.


----------



## sojourner (May 12, 2007)

Kidda said:
			
		

> is anyone going to any of the queer up north stuff?


Dunno

What would you fancy?

It's getting back from Manc at night that's a problem for me...otherwise Queering the Pitch doesn't look too bad.  The Village Fete looks a giggle, that's on a Sunday affy though - although isn't it a bank hol next day?  Which would be good


----------



## chio (May 12, 2007)

Fledgling said:
			
		

> Why oh why are you going down there? Terrible place IMO, it's nowhere near the north!



Oh, just work stuff. Hopefully a quick in-out


----------



## chio (May 12, 2007)

To be honest, I don't think I can be bothered to go out, I just don't feel like it these days. Too much hassle getting into town and then it's hideously expensive, then people asking why I'm not drinking and me having to mumble some crap about the car... nah


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 12, 2007)

Well I'm still up for a drink in Manchester - I've never been there. Would have to get back to Sheffield after - or have a driveway to park my camper on!


----------

